# I was sooo scared!



## Thewife (Jul 28, 2009)

My A/C was making making squeaky noises!
It's a million degrees out there, I can't live with out my A/C!
I could just picture me melting into my dirty floor!
Then it hit me(Yea I'm slow)
There is a baby quail talking to me from the bator!
I guess today is hatch day?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 28, 2009)

hope you have a good hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2009)

Kute Kitten and I both got a good laugh out of that one. 

Have a good hatch! 

BTW-


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 28, 2009)

Well thats great !!!


----------



## Thewife (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, I have 10 of the little buggers!
Still have 9 eggs in the bator, if anybody knows how long I should wait for them to hatch, please let me know!

I made a brooder, but I don't know how high they can jump?
I made a waterer, since I forgot to get one from our friend that raises them.
It's like reeeally hot, so I have them in the house! But I don't know if the boy will be coming with us this weekend, so I am not sure what to do with them when we go? If the boy goes, I would really rather not let who ever will be taking care of my critters, access to the inside of my house. 
I am soooooo lost!

Oh and 1 will not shut up unless I talk to it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2009)

So in other words, 1 has you trained real well already. Boy, are you smart!

With my chickens, I wait until I haven't had any activity for 24 hours and then I candle them to see what's up.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 28, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> So in other words, 1 has you trained real well already. Boy, are you smart!
> 
> With my chickens, I wait until I haven't had any activity for 24 hours and then I candle them to see what's up.


Yes, my intelligence just grows everyday! Even my baby ducks have me trained to put them BACK IN their pen when I feed them!

Quail chick No. 12 hatched as I was telling Hubby about No. 11!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 28, 2009)

Let me guess, they get themselves out but, can't figure out how to get in.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 28, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Let me guess, they get themselves out but, can't figure out how to get in.


Pretty much!
And their mama has a fit when they come running to me and she is trapped in the pen!
I've been tip toeing around the garden so they don't find me in there! I love my baby ducks, but I also love my fish pond!


----------



## nightshade (Jul 28, 2009)

lol good luck with the little


----------



## Thewife (Jul 29, 2009)

Put Numbers 11,12,13,and 14 in to the brooder before I went to bed last night!
Woke up to No 15 wandering around the bator!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 29, 2009)

you did have a great hatch.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 29, 2009)

Awwww lol! Relief in a way!


----------



## amysflock (Jul 29, 2009)

Holy quail hatch, Batman!

thewife, I have a room in the garage that's not getting any hotter than 80, so if the boy does go with you for the weekend, I could probably brood them here if you want. I need to move some chickens around in the next couple days anyway and don't want any of mine living in that room anymore. Let me know, and we can arrange a time for me to come pick everyone up in the next couple of days.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 29, 2009)

Number 16 is now in the brooder!
I think(hope) there were only 19 eggs?  

Amy, thank you for the offer, I wil let you know when I know! 

So far it looks like the boy is staying home, but he's been kinda back and forth on ths issue.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds like you are getting a great hatch!


----------

